# Удалил грыжу диска L5-S1 18.09.08 г. Как восстанавливаться?



## anat_69 (8 Окт 2008)

После операции с утра бывают прострелы в спине, боль в пятке. Это нормально? Когда это должно пройти? Посоветуйте процедуры для восстановления.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Удалил грыжу диска L5-S1 18.09.08 г. Как восстанавливаться?*

Какая операция, как долго болело, какие потери в неврологии до операции и какие остались после.

Лечение боли в спине до и после операции не отличается, кроме может некоторых видов физиотерапии в первые дни.


----------



## anat_69 (9 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Удалил грыжу диска L5-S1 18.09.08 г. Как восстанавливаться?*

В начале марта сильно заболела спина, до этого болела лет десять периодически и не очень сильно. Потом заболела левая нога и онемел мизинец. Сделал КТ. 
Заключение: 
Остеохондроз исследованных сегментов поясничного отдела позвоночника. 
Парамедианная грыжа диска L5-S1 слева. 
Равномерная циркулярная протрузия диска L4-L5. ЭЭД - 5,4 мЗв.
Пытался обойтись без операции, ходил на иглорефлексотерапию и к остеопату. Боль практически ушла, осталась небольшая боль в пояснице  иногда и тяжесть в левой ноге, в основном с утра. Когда вернулся к работе (работаю водителем такси), боль стала возвращаться. После консультации с нейрохирургом, решился на операцию. Операция обычная 18.09.08 г. После операции осталась тяжесть в левой ноге и боль в пятке (когда наступаю), когда переворачиваюсь на кровати поясницу простреливает. Невролог после операции назначил нейромульвит и трентал на 10 дней. Лежу и немного хожу по квартире. Состояние не улучшается. Когда должно начаться улучшение? Нормально ли это или нет? Достаточно ли этого лечения? Посоветуйте что делать, чтобы поскорее вернуться к нормальной жизни и на работу выйти. И вообще смогу ли я работать как прежде?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Удалил грыжу диска L5-S1 18.09.08 г. Как восстанавливаться?*

Описание куцее и не понятно почему делали операцию.
Хоть описание МРТ приведите полностью.


3 недели после опрации и нет улучшения. Вы с хирургом созванивались? 
Пора делать контрольную МРТ.

Лечение по Инету не назначают, но для вашего сотояния оно недостаточное.


----------



## Ell (9 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Удалил грыжу диска L5-S1 18.09.08 г. Как восстанавливаться?*



anat_69 написал(а):


> И вообще смогу ли я работать как прежде?


если Вы художник, то сможете, а если грузчик, то нет.


----------

